# Don't forget to turn off your TurboTax update service



## NA8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Done with Taxes. Noticed my computer was running slow and hot. Found the Intuit (TurboTax) Update Service was in AUTO Start Mode (always on). Switched it to MANUAL Start Mode (Off until you need it) and the computer works right again. I've got an old slow computer, so you guys with quad, fast, machines might not even notice it. I guess programmers are getting even sloppier these days.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Didn't even notice it.


----------



## csshih (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah..my laptop computer was idling @ 70C..ouch

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dudemar (Apr 18, 2009)

I always turn off the auto-update on my AVG Anti-Virus because it takes FOREVER for the updates (I'm on dial-up). When I bought TurboTax last Tuesday I made it a point to put it on manual update to avoid the trouble.


----------

